# 7 more days!



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

I get my baby in 7 more days! I'm so excited. 

In a way, this process has been better than getting my human babies. I didn't have to gain 70 pounds, I'm not having any pain, it's not affecting my sleep or bladder function, and I'll be able to drive a car immediately after delivery. :lol:


----------



## love2shop54321 (Jul 15, 2013)

Too Funny! Sounds like we had similar pregnancy experiences.
I get my hedgie in about 13 days. Can't wait to see pictures of yours.


----------



## whatisamegan (Aug 13, 2013)

Congrats to both of you getting your hedgies soon. 

I got mine on Wednesday.


----------



## love2shop54321 (Jul 15, 2013)

whatisamegan said:


> Congrats to both of you getting your hedgies soon.
> 
> I got mine on Wednesday.


Congratulations to you too! Hazel is a cutie and a great name.


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

Hazel is lovely!


----------



## mdelu (Aug 14, 2013)

How fun...congrats...we r new owners, one week and have had alot of fun...they do quill at 8 weeks and makes 4 grumpy pigs,


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

FOUR DAYS! I've passed the point of excitement and now I'm tipping over into depressed. Because this is like the slowest.week.EVARRRR.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

I couldn't sleep the night before pickup, and I swear the drive out to get him was the longest trip ever. And then he was finally home! ...but it was the middle of the day and he'd already had such a traumatic day, so I couldn't possibly wake him. Nightfall could not come soon enough! And the little punk decided to sleep in. Torture!


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

I know, right? And it doesn't help that this week at work has been stressful, and I had an argument with a sidewalk (which I lost miserably) -- I want my Gert! My husband got a guinea pig a couple of weeks ago and I'm so jealous of his snuggles. I mean, I get to snuggle with piggie too, but it's just not the same.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

ajweekley said:


> I know, right? And it doesn't help that this week at work has been stressful, and I had an argument with a sidewalk (which I lost miserably) -- I want my Gert! My husband got a guinea pig a couple of weeks ago and I'm so jealous of his snuggles. I mean, I get to snuggle with piggie too, but it's just not the same.


Sidewalks are the biggest jerks. You don't even have to be rude for them to attack you. Hope you didn't get too scraped up! 

And I hope the rest of this week flies by for you! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

Yeah, it was a mean sidewalk. Tried to remove my kneecap, but luckily it only got a swath of skin. I didn't even trip or anything. The sidewalk just threw me down. 

The breeder sent an updated pic tonight. She's so beautiful! I'm too lazy to set up a photobucket account or I'd share it.


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

Actually, I realized I could put it on Flickr:










MAH BAY-BAYYYY!


----------



## Pandemonium (Jul 27, 2013)

She's beautiful can't wait for more pics!!!


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

She's so pretty!!


----------



## Mel_W (Apr 26, 2013)

How excited you must be!! Congrats on your new hedgie!


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh my! Such a delicate face! Are her eyes red or black?


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

shetland said:


> Oh my! Such a delicate face! Are her eyes red or black?


I haven't asked specifically, but they look red to me. I'll let you know on Saturday. :grin:


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

TOMORROW! *squeeeeeeee* In less than 24 hours I will be home with my Gertie!


----------

